# Just ordered jet foot for 2010 lowe 1760cj



## jrhall (Jan 31, 2014)

I am currently running a prop on a lowe 1760cj tunnel hull and it handles pretty rough, wide in the corners and cavitates a lot. I have a hydrolic jack plate and a 4 blade prop. runs about 35mph,36mph on a good day. I seems like the blade is sucking air. I just ordered the jet foot. Does anyone have this set up with a 75 merc 4 stroke? Just wondering how it will perform. i just want a solid boat that will go where I want in to go.

Thanks guys, I am new to jetting, but have been looking and reading alot. There arent many jets here in the middle of Alabama.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jan 31, 2014)

If you dont have a jet tunnel it will probably cavitate worse with a jet. What are the tunnel dimensions?


----------



## jrhall (Jan 31, 2014)

Its a jet tunnel, its only 4" high at the back.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jan 31, 2014)

Gotcha


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 31, 2014)

You will probably have to do some fine tuning on motor height after you get the pump on. 

Here's a pic of my foot on my jet tunnel hull with the motor trimmed all the way down. Mine is a G3 1656 CCJ, so while not exactly like your boat, it should give you an idea.


----------



## jrhall (Feb 3, 2014)

RiverBottomOutdoors,

That tunnel looks alot like the one on my boat. Thanks for the picture. If you dont mind me asking, what kind of price range was that seadek on your boat? Does it keep the deck cool and does it add very much weight to the boat?

Thanks


----------



## fishbum (Feb 3, 2014)

A prop tunnel will probably never work with a jet ! I have seen several posts on different sights where people have tried without success if it is wide enough you might be able to add a plate in the top to get it down to work but the shape may be all wrong. If you have it changed copy a lowe roughneck they work as good as any!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 3, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340608#p340608 said:


> jrhall » Today, 2:13 am[/url]"]RiverBottomOutdoors,
> 
> That tunnel looks alot like the one on my boat. Thanks for the picture. If you dont mind me asking, what kind of price range was that seadek on your boat? Does it keep the deck cool and does it add very much weight to the boat?
> 
> Thanks



I have the 6mm or 2-ply SeaDek, for my entire front deck including hatches and the entire rear deck just over $1000. Would have been half the price for 3mm or 1-ply. Someone's gonna read that and think I'm an idiot. There are no extra charges for designs, it is priced solely on material.

Doesn't add any real weight to the boat, this stuff is light as a feather. I walk barefoot on it in the summer. Summer in VA sees many days of mid to high 90s with a few days in the triple digits . I have a dark color, I'd bet the lighter colors would be even cooler to the touch. The 2-ply version helps on the aluminum because it is twice as thick as the 1-ply. On a really hot day, I will splash a little water on it to really cool it and me off. 

I had hydro-turf in my other boat and loved it. It's cheaper than the SeaDek but I found through research that hyrdro-turf doesn't last as long as the SeaDek and breaks down faster in UV . I also wanted a really clean install for my brand new boat. The custom look you can get with the SeaDek really appealed to me. The clean routed edges and custom fit....it looks great.

Mine is Army Camo over Midnight Black . Instead of the standard micro dot non-skid, I went with the brushed finish like they use on the faux teak. The brushed finish as a real like feel to it, soft almost carpet like.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 3, 2014)

Here is the drawing for my SeakDek order. Everything is accurate accept for the "Texture". Mine is the faux teak texture not micro dot.


----------



## jrhall (Feb 3, 2014)

That looks really nice. When you spend as much time in a boat as we do, it's worth every penny. I just don't like the hot flooring, do you know of anything cheaper to put down. My boat stays in boathouse when I'm not in it. I also have tanneau top I use when its raining or really hot sun., they work perfectly..I bought this particular boat for the low maintenance qualities. And I love the lay out. I would like to swap my minnkotta 55 for a wirelss motor I could work while sitting under the tanneau in the back of the boat. Yea, I know ,, its seems lazy but hey, why not. 

RiverBottomOutdoors... you have a really good looking rig keep the ideas and pictures coming.


----------



## fishbum (Mar 10, 2014)

Any news ? Get it running yet?


----------



## jrhall (Mar 10, 2014)

Still waiting on it, they said it would take about 9 weeks for delivery. Its been a little over 5 weeks so far.


----------



## jrhall (Mar 27, 2014)

Got the jet in, installed it myself. Runs great but needs some fine tuning, getting some splash back on the transom. My motor is sitting to low, gonna raise it some more next week. I will let you know how it does when I get the height right. Just guessing from what I've seen, I should be able to get about 30 mph. I should have done it years ago.


----------



## Monark88 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey hey another alabama jet! Nice rig. Im up near Huntsville.

Glad to hear ya got it going. Keep us posted on your changes and performance gains. Im rebuilding my monark 1644sc and putting a merc 40/30 4 cyl 2 stroke jet on it. Should be done with paint sunday and motor mounted for test run next weekend. 

Where are you planning on running that jet?


----------



## Canoeman (Mar 29, 2014)

Yup.. keep fine tuning it, you'll get it dialed in and never look back..


----------



## jrhall (Mar 30, 2014)

Monark88 : I fish the Coosa river from Wetumpka to Jordan dam and the Tallapoosa up toward Tallassee


----------

